# May Have A Major OOPS - Not Good



## frogdog (Aug 10, 2011)

Yogi swallowed bones like in the following pic...Yes, I know bad parent...turned my back for a few minutes. They were surrounded by meat. All the time he has eaten raw...he's never tried to eat any kind of beef bone. Good grief...my absent minded self totally forgot about those pieces. He pooped just now, normal and no problem...his stomach is making crazy noices which it never does.

Please don't beat me up too bad...I'm doing it enough to myself.

Will they dissolve in his stomach or pass with no problem???


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

frogdog said:


> Yogi swallowed bones like in the following pic...Yes, I know bad parent...turned my back for a few minutes. They were surrounded by meat. All the time he has eaten raw...he's never tried to eat any kind of beef bone. Good grief...my absent minded self totally forgot about those pieces. He pooped just now, normal and no problem...his stomach is making crazy noices which it never does.
> 
> Please don't beat me up too bad...I'm doing it enough to myself.
> 
> ...


What animal?

Stop beating yourself up. 

Is he showing signs of distress?


----------



## frogdog (Aug 10, 2011)

It was a huge hunk of beef and pieces like the pic above were within it...he just swallowed them while eating. I cut these out of the other hunk of beef I have that is identical. I just totally forgot about them...usually I would cut them out and then feed him.

No signs of distress but just happened all in the past 30 minutes.


----------



## whiteleo (Sep 7, 2008)

They look to be pretty small, but can you put a quarter next to them so we know for sure...


----------



## frogdog (Aug 10, 2011)

Here you go...they are kinda thick...like...nugget pieces


----------



## wolfsnaps88 (Jan 2, 2012)

I don't understand, what is the problem? If they were small pieces of bone, he should be fine. He eats bone, right? He has been on raw? If his stomach is used to digesting bone, this should be ok. Are you worried because they are sharp pieces or big pieces? 

I was freaking out a few days ago when Dozer's stomach would not shut up. He turned out to be ok and I was freaking out for nothing. I would just keep an eye on him (no stooping over him like a vulture though, he will feel your anxiety) and make sure everything is normal. No rough housing, just quiet time to digest.


----------



## Makovach (Jan 24, 2012)

Silly Yogi!

I'm not of any help  but I hope all goes well. They look like they should either pass or digest imo.


----------



## wolfsnaps88 (Jan 2, 2012)

Sargeant (he is 23 pounds) has eaten bones like that with no problems. I hope your little guy will be ok. I think he will be.


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

Is it because they are beef?

I would watch him but he has been raw fed long enough that you do not need to beat yourself up.

We're these from a beef rib?


----------



## wolfsnaps88 (Jan 2, 2012)

Is there something wrong with beef?


----------



## Sprocket (Oct 4, 2011)

beef bones are more dense.

I would just watch him and maybe go a little light on the bone for a bit.


----------



## whiteleo (Sep 7, 2008)

Those pieces should digest just fine...


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

wolfsnaps88 said:


> Is there something wrong with beef?


No. I just wanted to know what part of the cow so I would know how dense the bone would be.

Beef good.


----------



## wolfsnaps88 (Jan 2, 2012)

Oh I thought maybe he was allergic or something. 


Hee hee


Beef good.


----------



## frogdog (Aug 10, 2011)

Thanks everyone!

They were from a big hunk of beef I got from a local grocer that sold them two to a pack for less than a $1.00. I think he was trying to get rid of some of his stock...dunno. They all have these pieces within the meat...I've been cutting them out and forgot today.

Yes, he does eat bone...everyday but never beef bone...they were kinda thick small pieces, solid. He didn't chomp on them like he does chicken and turkey...just swallowed.


----------



## frogdog (Aug 10, 2011)

They are very dense especially for small pieces.

Charlie said...it's hunk of meat off soupbones and these are remnants.


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

Just watch him....that is what I would do....and drink some wine.


----------



## frogdog (Aug 10, 2011)

Lots of wed wed wine...hehehe.

I meant to say remnants of bone off soupbones.


----------



## AveryandAudrey (Sep 20, 2010)

I think they should pass. My pei did this once, she actually ended up vomiting them up. It was so scary then I was worried about her throat maybe being cut inside... the things these dogs do to our nerves:shocked: I hope all is well with yogi. Keep us posted.


----------



## 3Musketeers (Nov 4, 2010)

Don't worry about it (those pieces are tiny), plus some of those look more like they're surrounded by cartilage than anything lol.


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

I think Yogi will be fine. Even when snorkels ate the venison ribs she was digesting them. She didn't poop very well for several days, though - lots of constipation from digesting all those bones!


----------



## Donna Little (May 31, 2011)

Mine have never had beef bone but they've gulped down (with no chewing) pieces much larger and my guys are all much smaller than Yogi so I'm sure he'll be fine.

And on another note, should we all be worried about becoming alcoholics since it seems to be a theme to drink when our dogs are stressing us out? I'm having wine right now and even though the day has gone fairly smoothly I'm sure I could blame it on any one of my guys. Or Re for always suggesting it...:wink:


----------



## Liz (Sep 27, 2010)

I wouldn't worry. On a similar note my mom was getting lab work done for a surgery and the tech was telling her how a test was done and dog stomach acid could melt a metal spoon given enough time. I don't think bone will be a problem especially smaller chunks like those. Kind of interesting taht a human medical tech would know the strength of the acids in a canine stomach.


----------



## bridget246 (Oct 26, 2011)

I think he'll be fine. Don't worry about us beating you up. You didn't say unless you said something like "oops! We ate a bunch of turkey and fed the dogs the bones after they were cooked". That is a big no no. You ran into the same problem I did with the beef bones expect mines was larger. Bridget just throw it up about 6 hours after eating it. Could have been really bad but it wasn't. Guess I'll consider myself very lucky and I've been avoiding beef bones altogether.


----------



## pogo (Aug 28, 2011)

My two eat a lot of beef bones in their diet and never have any problems


----------



## shellbell (Sep 24, 2011)

I think he will be fine. I know someone whose dog swallowed an entire section of beef rib whole, and she was fine.


----------



## Ania's Mommy (Feb 8, 2009)

I don't think I'd spend much time worrying about those little bones. 

Are you worried that they won't digest? Or that they are sharp?

If you're worried about digestion, the others are correct; Yogi's tummy juices will make short work of those little bones. And if on the off chance they don't, you'll see them come out the other end. No long term damage. :thumb:

If you're worried about their sharpness, again, I wouldn't be. I don't know if you've ever had the pleasure of cutting up whole tripe. I have not, but I hear that it's amazingly tough, rubbery stuff that's difficult to cut through even with a sharp knife. That's basically what's in Yogi. So I don't think that an internal puncture wound is much of a possibility with these little bones.

Relax. Don't start worrying until you really have a reason to. :smile:


----------



## frogdog (Aug 10, 2011)

It seems to be all ok...Yogi has pooped three times since ingesting the bones...which is a lot for him...normal is once a day. 

Last night poops were close to normal...this morning somewhat golden liquid with a lot of mucos.

Yes, I was concerned they would not digest and rip him as they were excreted. You know us doggie parents get a little over cautious...obsessive at times...maybe borderline neurosis - of course, I'm not speaking of me. We were actually all calm in the hood...just wanted to make sure there was no reason for worry.

Yes, Donna...we may be finding all ourselves on a AA forum...or we could have a designated dogs driven us to drink forum on here. We could have a coctail exchange...ways to numb our worries and stress.


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

frogdog said:


> Yes, Donna...we may be finding all ourselves on a AA forum...or we could have a designated dogs driven us to drink forum on here. We could have a coctail exchange...ways to numb our worries and stress.


Hey, count me in!!

Glad to hear he's ok. I had no doubts though, but I'm happy that you are now happy too!


----------



## frogdog (Aug 10, 2011)

Well, thank you ma'am :biggrin: and you def are part of the mischief drinking committee..LOL


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

Donna Little said:


> Mine have never had beef bone but they've gulped down (with no chewing) pieces much larger and my guys are all much smaller than Yogi so I'm sure he'll be fine.
> 
> And on another note, should we all be worried about becoming alcoholics since it seems to be a theme to drink when our dogs are stressing us out? I'm having wine right now and even though the day has gone fairly smoothly I'm sure I could blame it on any one of my guys. Or Re for always suggesting it...:wink:


i didn't drink as much as i do now.....so if i'm going to live through the trail of terror and the venison bones and yogi swallowing, ahem, pieces of marrow bone, etc. etc. etc....

then y'all are going to join me.


----------



## whiteleo (Sep 7, 2008)

I wish I COULD drink........................


----------



## frogdog (Aug 10, 2011)

So funny, Re because I use to drink a lot more than I do now...not so much anymore but do love an ice cold brewsky, a wonderful glass...ahem bottle of wine, a good gin and tonic or martini. Did I say I don't drink much anymore, LOL.


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

whiteleo said:


> I wish I COULD drink........................



Sucks to be you!


----------



## Donna Little (May 31, 2011)

magicre said:


> i didn't drink as much as i do now.....so if i'm going to live through the trail of terror and the venison bones and yogi swallowing, ahem, pieces of marrow bone, etc. etc. etc....
> 
> *then y'all are going to join me.*


You don't have to twist my arm. I'm on it like a dog on a bone. Heh heh, get it, dog on a bone..... :heh: (Does it show at all that I'm already drinking?)

I'm having t-shirts made that say, "I survived the Trail of Terror."


----------



## NewYorkDogue (Sep 27, 2011)

Donna Little said:


> You don't have to twist my arm. I'm on it like a dog on a bone. Heh heh, get it, dog on a bone..... :heh: (Does it show at all that I'm already drinking?)
> 
> I'm having t-shirts made that say, "I survived the Trail of Terror."


Haha... And then printed on the back: "Ask me how."


----------



## chowder (Sep 7, 2008)

NewYorkDogue said:


> Haha... And then printed on the back: "Ask me how."


Don't forget to include the little graphic of the Ben Wa balls. :heh:


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

that's okay, robin, plenty of us to drink for you.

donna.....i'll line up for one of those shirts....

NYDogue..omg, that is so funny...'ask me how' with chowder's idea of ben wa balls as a graphic.


----------

